# Bianchi xl boron



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a chance to purchase a NOS* frame* 2003 for a great price but i don't know anything about this frame. Having trouble finding reviews of this frameset. How does it ride in the smaller sizes? Can anybody compare it to a Colnago MXL or another steel bike? thanks


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

I just rode a new 2004 EV Boron w/Centaur last saturday at a local LBS and it rode like a dream. I am getting the 2006 Pinella w/Centaur. The 2006 Centaur is the last year that Campy put in the ability to drop the whole cassette while shifting. I went with the '06 Pinella because I wanted 10 speed and not 9 on the EV, but if you can get it at a good price and then upgrade to 10 later. I have never ridden a Colnago so I cannot compare it, but the Bianchi is worth a ride.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I have the XL Boron 2006, I can't praise it enough, smooth and solid ride. Highly recommended.

Corsaire


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

That is the one I am getting. My LBS located my size and it is coming out of 
California. I am calling him tomorrow to check on the progress. Did you build yours up w/shimano or was it already a package? So you have no regrets in that frame choice? That makes me feel even better about it. 

Now, I am not getting it from that hack shop. See my post "will this kill me or make me faster". I am looking at another Bianchi dealer so we will see what happens.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

the one i'm looking at is just the frame/fork so i'll be transfering parts. the geometry looks like it will be right on. 

Corsaire;
is yours a 51? how many miles on it? is the paint surviving? whats the weight, under 20lbs? looks great.


----------

